# Nuc Prices



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

I can understand someone not wanting to spend a lot of time teaching someone,But at 195.buck's then him wanting extra to help you ????????? sounds like a butthole to me.......


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Wow, I don't think the price is over the moon for a strong Nuc. However instruction would equate to service, when I buy from anyone no matter what I am buying I expect a degree of customer service. when someone tells me up front that I am going to be expected to pay for customer service. I move on and let them build a poor reputation off of someone else.


----------



## Tim B (Apr 16, 2009)

I guess that includes the box, lid and bottom? In that case they would still be $50 too high. Buy a package for $75.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Was looking around locally for someone looking for a nuc, one guy who always has them was sold out two weeks ago, never seen that b/4. would seem the tough winter is forcing many to order early, I know he doesn't price his nucs too low, or he expects big losses.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I sold 5-frame treatment-free nucs last year for $150.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

5 frame 120 here.


----------



## bbrowncods (Oct 10, 2012)

People want a class and detailed answers to "What do I do?" while picking up their first Nuc.
This week I was at our club meeting and a gentleman turned to me 30 minutes into a lecture on "Nucs and Splits" and asked "What's a Nuc?"
I'm sorry but one should at least do enough study to learn some of the basic components of a hive. At the end of the meeting he was asking about buying one. No way would I sell someone a Nuc like that.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

I think the price is a little high, but I have seen higher listed. Saw packages at close to the 200 dollar mark, which hurt my head..

I ordered 5 nucs from a registered Russian breeder. Paying 120 per.

Going to use them to build foundation/drones for my mating nucs. *grins*


----------



## REDWOOD (Feb 5, 2014)

£145 is about the cheapest in Wales but if you want a specific breed then a lot more


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

If raising nucs to sell in Wales was easy, I bet they would be for sale cheaper. Why is it difficult, in your opinion Redwood?


----------



## REDWOOD (Feb 5, 2014)

It's not just Wales but the whole of the UK sells them for that price, you can get them cheaper from abroad but beekeepers are concerned about more FB entering the country, personally I think its a bit of scaremongering going on as there are more checks on imported bee sold in the UK than our own bees, I imported a buckfast / cecropia queen once and she out shone any local mongrels but they don't like the small national hives lol


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

I havent seen any local nucs for sale at that price, but 125-150 seems to be the going rate this year. After selling nucs for the past 3 years, I can tell you that there are some folks out there that buy bees and want you to tell them everything to do, call at all hours of the day and night, and get upset when told that they should get a book and read instead of wanting me to make a 2 hour drive, 1 way, to see if they are looking at a queen cell or not. There are other folks out there that buy nucs and then dont even expect to inspect the nucs before taking them home, and that blows my mind. I want every customer to look at a nuc before taking it home, so they know what they are getting and can pick a different one out if they dont like somehting about the one they just inspected. I guess for $195 though, I would want to make sure its a heck of a nuc.


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Depends on what the seller is calling a nuc. Overwintered (this time of year most likely...but never know)? 

Early in the season nucs and hives are at their highest. Considering last year I could buy a single 10 frame deep (hardware and all) packed with bees for under $150, seems high to me...but that price is after the main flow is over and feeding is necessary through a dearth (add another $30 for feeding and labor) . Kelly is selling a pick-up nuc in a plastic nuc box for $168 and packages with Italian queen for under $100. Again, considering my location it seems high but it's all local.


----------



## allincuddy (May 11, 2012)

If I paid those prices it would be a deal.
$170 for a package & $200.00 for a 5 frame nuc, if you can get them in Western Canada!
But with the CDN dollar so low it gets closer! LOL


----------



## Matt903 (Apr 8, 2013)

I sell both frame and top bar nucs. I get 130 for the Lang nucs, and 200 for the top bar nucs, plus 100 for the top bar hive, for a total of 300 for the total top bar package. I have noticed that the Lang folks want to talk about ten minutes about installation, feeding, to teat or not, and the top bar folks want to talk about ten hours, and e mail, and text. I m not sure if it is the higher price for the top bars nucs that I get more questions from them, or the type of people who buy top bar nucs have a different mindset. I am not complaining, just an observation.


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

Matt,
I agree with that 100 percent. Last year I sold 2 tbh nucs and a warre nuc to some folks and I got more questions from those 2 folks than I did from everyone else combined. I didn't mind the questions, as it was more conversation between 2 beeks, as they were not new beekeepers. It does seem like people that run hive styles other than Langs are into more tradition methods.


----------



## seamuswildflower (Apr 2, 2011)

i make nucs on the cheap. i go in the big box lumber store and tell the manager i am building homes for homeless virgins! when the hear the "virgins" are honey bees it always gets a laugh and often 90% off the cull lumber. i cut around the knots and make 3 frame nucs with one end a half inch short for the entrance. i just use a flat piece of 1x6 for the top and bottom board. an hour standing the table saw and i have 10 of them for less than 2 bucks each. i put 1 frame of brood and about 40 days later you better have somewhere else to put them or the will swarm or abscond!


----------

